# Mixing New Stain To Match Another Shade



## PJack (Mar 18, 2007)

I have read through a couple of books in the past about staining wood, but don't recall any technique on custom mixing to match an existing stain. I want to mix a stain to match the stain of my oak floor, that I want to apply to some trim for around some stairs. Does anybody have any sure-fire techniques...or is it simply trial and error on some scrap until I get it right?

Here's what I have...
-Oak floor with discontinued "gunstock" color.
-2 shades of the same brand oil stain that are both close, but not quite.
-some old jars,10 ml graduated cylinder and scrap 'test' oak


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi PJack

it's simply trial and error. 

But try some dark and then wipe it some yellow stain then seal the oak.




Bj 

----------------


PJack said:


> I have read through a couple of books in the past about staining wood, but don't recall any technique on custom mixing to match an existing stain. I want to mix a stain to match the stain of my oak floor, that I want to apply to some trim for around some stairs. Does anybody have any sure-fire techniques...or is it simply trial and error on some scrap until I get it right?
> 
> Here's what I have...
> -Oak floor with discontinued "gunstock" color.
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Trial and error it is. Remember that your finish coat will most likely have some tint in a varying degree of yellow unless you use one of the water based acrylics which are clear. I would make a test piece with 3 sections on it. You can experiment with the amount of time you let the stain dry before wiping it off, the number of coats you apply, and with the finish applied you will see the end result. Be sure to keep notes so you can re-create your exact finish.

I have some wonderful hickory paneling that is 5/8" thick in my living room. I installed a cheapie luan plywood door on a coat closet and to get it to match I used a spanish cedar stain and followed up with a top coat which had enough amber tint to bring it right on the money.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I agree with the trial and error. The wood.stain and topcoat all also age which doesn't make it any easier. This is do-able but will take some time.

Good Luck

Jerry


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Gunstock is discontinued? Hmm.. We just had the kitchen done with it last year..
Doesn't HD carry it?


----------

